# Benibachi Growth Enzyme & Breeding Liquid



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, after doing some research on these products, I have decided I might as well give it a try. I was also wondering, has anyone else every tried these products?

I have a tank with CRS and Carbon Rili shrimp, I think it will be interesting to see if these guys grow faster and breed more often.

Just looking for any input from anyone who has tried these.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Tell me how it goes


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of these products are helpful from my experience, but are they necessary, probably not. Do note the usage and dosage, you can overdose your shrimp if certain ingredients are in the product.


----------

